# South African Leapords??? with a bow



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am not sure. Our environmental legislation seems to change on a weekly basis, I can't keep up. Ngozi is a PH and will be along shortly. He will probably know more. I have heard that they were banned, but I might be wrong.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Indiana

Bowhunting thick skinned game (Elephant, Rhino, Buffalo and Hippo) has been outlawed in South Africa, as far as I know one can still legally hunt Leopard here, that is if your outfitter/ph has the relavent (and legal) permits to do so.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

*Bowhunting Leopard in RSA*

It is true that you may NOT bowhunt leopard in South Africa anymore.:sad:
This new regulation will be enforced as of February 2008.
Elephant, Rhino & Lion may also NOT be hunted with a bow.

Cape Buffalo and Hippo are however still available for bowhunting.

If you would like to bowhunt a leopard then Zimbabwe is your best bet.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

You know, I don't want to open a can of worms. I don't have the urge to ever hunt Lion, Leopard, Elie, Giraffe, Hippo or Rhino. But that is just me. But that does not mean that I won't. If I have to shoot a Hippo because I have crop problems then I will, and the same goes for the rest of these awesome mammals, but my problem is that they just ban it. I would rather they regulate it than ban it. The only thing that will happen is hunters will hunt these animals in any way in places like Zim, Botswana, Zambia etc. It is definitely not going to stop the hunting of these animals.

I just always ask myself the following. If I were a farmer, why would I keep a Lion(or any of the other) if I can't make a profit from it. But making this profit has advantages. People breed with them and the species grow. Ban hunting and no one will breed with them and the species will decline. They might make more damage than good by just banning.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Must agree with ASG wrt the interpretation of the new legislation. I think leopard w/ bow is still allowed if it is bona-fide problem animal control. 

Maybe I have read this wrong, so don't go off and slag those problem leopards on my account!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks ASG for clearing that up, one can never keep up with local goverment rules changes.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I did some research on this topic here is what I got out of the internet. It looks like as from 2008 it will be some thing of the past.
“listed large predator” means a specimen of any of the following listed threatened or protected species:
(a)	Cheetah (Acinonyx jubatus);
(b)	Spotted hyaena (Crocuta crocuta);
(c)	Brown hyaena (Parahyaena brunnea);
(d)	Wild dog (Lycaon pictus);
(e)	Lion (Panthera leo); or
(f)	Leopard (Panthera pardus);

(8)	An issuing authority may not issue a permit to hunt a listed large predator, Ceratotherium simum (white rhinoceros), Crocodylus niloticus (Nile crocodile), Diceros bicornis (black rhinoceros) or Loxodonta africana (African elephant) by means of or by the use of a bow and arrow.

Any one who is intrested here is the link , scroll right down and click on the regulations link and you can read every thing there
Have a nice day 
Hendrik

www.environment.gov.za/NewsMedia/Speeches/2007Feb20/20022007.html


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Why thank you dear Goverment....... Should we send them a biltong hamper as a show of our gratitude....?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Rather hang on to it. The way Kortbroek is carrying on biltong might be extinct one of these days.:wink:


----------



## indiana35 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Sounds like if I want a leapord in SA, I better get on a plane and get it done As Soon As Possible... 

Thanks for all the great info, really appreciate it guys..

Jeff Umbaugh
[email protected]


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja swaer, he started with his little crabs on the beach now on elephants what is next, one of these days you must get a permit to crab.It only bring me to one conclusion they try to stop everything we the minority is doing and enjoying.Rather stop all te ilegal snaring of game and gill netting of marine annimals and stop complaining on the nitty gritty stuff.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Oh no, not kortbroek. He just loves irritating us. We should just go with the flow, no use fighting it.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

indiana35 said:


> Sounds like if I want a leapord in SA, I better get on a plane and get it done As Soon As Possible...
> 
> Thanks for all the great info, really appreciate it guys..
> 
> ...


Sorry Buddy,

These laws started from the 1 st of June 2007.

Zim or Botswana will be your best bet.

Gerhard


----------

